# NOMATIC and Photographer Peter McKinnon Launch Latest Collection of Camera Bags on Kickstarter



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 16, 2021)

> *Disclosure:* Canon Rumors will receive a 15% commission on all sales generated by my affiliate link. I am extremely careful about which Kickstarter campaigns get posted after the issues in the past. NOMATIC and Peter MacKinnon are not going to screw anyone.
> I ran a poll on Twitter and only 16% of people were against me posting this campaign.
> 
> The renowned Toronto-based photographer and filmmaker has once again collaborated with the brand on a smaller, sleeker-sized series of everyday gear essentials.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## mpeeps (Apr 16, 2021)

I will never use Kickstarter again after the battery fiasco, which never got resolved.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 16, 2021)

mpeeps said:


> I will never use Kickstarter again after the battery fiasco, which never got resolved.



I completely understand.


----------



## Krispy (Apr 16, 2021)

I ignore everything McKinnon. When he was doing the ambassador thing for the R5 and R6 he completely left out anything overheating related and never spoke about it when everyone else was.


----------



## lnz (Apr 16, 2021)

Krispy said:


> I ignore everything McKinnon. When he was doing the ambassador thing for the R5 and R6 he completely left out anything overheating related and never spoke about it when everyone else was.


that's not true on his Hands On video of the r5 he did say the camera is overheating...


----------



## definedphotography (Apr 16, 2021)

It looks like a good bag system, but not cheap and even less cheap once the kickstarter ends.


----------



## Chris Charles (Apr 16, 2021)

Add me to the 16%! 
The Xtra fraud has never been addressed.


----------



## snapshot (Apr 16, 2021)

I am very happy with the extremely clear statement of interest. I am also ok with the affiliate relationship/links with Adorama. Sometimes, I find the ads to be helpful suggestions.

BTW: I *despise* popups, notifications, auto play videos and anything that makes noise without my direct actions that cause it.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Apr 16, 2021)

mpeeps said:


> I will never use Kickstarter again after the battery fiasco, which never got resolved.


I've backed over 60 kickstarters. I've had unfulfilled kickstarters, some that seemed shady, that where people went in over their head, some that ran into unexpected complications, and successful ones.

I will still back a project here or there. These days I stick to kickstarters that are either simple to execute (playing cards most recently) or campaigns from people that have already successfully completed one (like with Peak Design's suff).

In this case, (tl:dr at the bottom) while this is the first I've heard of Nomatic, it seems like a fairly safe bet, especially if you're with in the US where there shouldn't be any shipping issues and unexpecting or surprising import fees (I've seen complaints of high, unexpected fees from backers in Europe post-COVID). They have eleven projects on kickstarter already, most of them some form of bag, including more complicated roller luggage. If I didn't already have more bags than I need thanks to Peak Design, I personally wouldn't be concerned with backing this in terms of seeing a finished product in a reasonable timeframe.

With that said, you're saving $10 to $70 dollars off of MSRP, plus sales tax but having to wait until October-ish to get it. In six months, personal circumstances might change and you don't want it anymore, or you found out you needed a bag sooner than October and had to buy one before receiving this product.

This product will make it to market and it may be worth it just to wait and pay MSRP because of those unknowns. It isn't even uncommon for kickstarter product to make it to store shelves before backers get it in their hands. And retailers may even put it on sale, negating the Kickstarter backer savings.

tl;dr - If I was in search of a bag (I'm not), I wouldn't decide against backing this because of fear I wouldn't receive it (I'm pretty sure I would considering their history). But rather that I might not need it in six months time and the savings is minimal and may be negated due to retail sales.


----------



## cuboci (Apr 16, 2021)

> *Disclosure:* Canon Rumors will receive a 15% commission on all sales generated by my affiliate link. I am extremely careful about which Kickstarter campaigns get posted after the issues in the past. NOMATIC and Peter MacKinnon are not going to screw anyone.



I was one of people who criticized the lack of transparency about your stake in the battery Kickstarter thing. There's nothing wrong with posting something that you're personally invested in as long as you make that clear.

This is exactly how it should be done and I applaud that. Also, the addition of the affiliate links notice is good. Thanks for listening to your readers.


----------



## fox40phil (Apr 16, 2021)

Seems sweet...but as always... very expensive!

What I hate about those camera bag projects:
You have to pay for those standard camera bag inlays sepertly 



This kicks the price higher then expected!

And the campaign isn't available in Europe.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 16, 2021)

fox40phil said:


> Seems sweet...but as always... very expensive!
> 
> What I hate about those camera bag projects:
> You have to pay for those standard camera bag inlays sepertly
> ...


I understand, but , on the other hand, this modularity is a huge advantage.
Yet, as long as a company like F-Stop keeps producing the (my opinion) best backpacks on the market, with a hydration pack option, why should I get anything else?
Not to mention Mindshift , or Nya-Evo, with their absolutely superb backpacks. I just go to a real photo-shop with my gear, test and try what suits me. A backpack is an item I'd never order online without having "worn" it...


----------



## slclick (Apr 16, 2021)

I have more than enough bags. Opportunities to travel, I'll pitch into that Kickstarter.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 16, 2021)

Chris Charles said:


> Add me to the 16%!
> The Xtra fraud has never been addressed.



If you need some addressing, feel free to PM me.


----------



## slclick (Apr 16, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> I understand, but , on the other hand, this modularity is a huge advantage.
> Yet, as long as a company like F-Stop keeps producing the (my opinion) best backpacks on the market, with a hydration pack option, why should I get anything else?
> Not to mention Mindshift , or Nya-Evo, with their absolutely superb backpacks. I just go to a real photo-shop with my gear, test and try what suits me. A backpack is an item I'd never order online without having "worn" it...


Some have to travel hundreds if not more miles to 'try on'.


----------



## -pekr- (Apr 16, 2021)

I've got a Peak Design Everyday Tote, but the first generation. It simply is functional and really nicely looking ... which, I can't tell abou their recent generation of packs - so dull and boring design wise, while I believe still perfectly functional :-(

As for the Nomatic - I have first seen it with one manager travelling across the Europe. Found it a cool modular system. I was thinking about getting something from Manfrotto Manhattan Mover, which received a Red Dot Award, but might consider Nomatic too.









Manfrotto Manhattan camera backpack mover-50 for DSLR/CSC


The Manfrotto Manhattan camera and laptop Mover 50 backpack is perfect for city commuters and people who are always on the move with their photography kit. The Manfrotto Manhattan bags are designed to be carried from home to work or anywhere while you travel, if that maybe walking or cycling...




www.manfrotto.com





We will see


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 16, 2021)

slclick said:


> Some have to travel hundreds if not more miles to 'try on'.


Right!
After being satisfied with my Lowepro Flipside medium, i bought (after short trial), the largest Flipside model.
Two weeks later, in the French Alps, I started hating it and bought a fortunately available F-Stop Ajna for the two remaining weeks.
I just couldn't get used to the Flipside...good bag, nevertheless.
Must own about 25 bags and backpacks, silly, isn't it?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Apr 16, 2021)

Krispy said:


> I ignore everything McKinnon. When he was doing the ambassador thing for the R5 and R6 he completely left out anything overheating related and never spoke about it when everyone else was.



You do realize this is entirely not true as he mentioned the R5 overheated when he was shooting in high frame rate modes...so you didn’t watch the video.


----------



## ethermine (Apr 17, 2021)

Meh. I’ll stick with my Mountainsmith bags. They’ve yet to let me down with all the hell I’ve put them through.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Apr 18, 2021)

For the record... I appreciate these type of Kickstarter-type heads-up (however, the sooner the better). I know the risks in them and can make up my mind like the adult I am (without blaming the source). I appreciate the disclaimer you give for transparency.

Myself, this particular one had my interest before I saw the price. Just too much to kickstart for me (the cost isn't that bad, just not enough incentive... the savings for the kickstart wasn't that much that I couldn't just buy it normally once released.).


----------



## st jack photography (Apr 19, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> I've got a Peak Design Everyday Tote, but the first generation. It simply is functional and really nicely looking ... which, I can't tell abou their recent generation of packs - so dull and boring design wise, while I believe still perfectly functional :-(
> 
> As for the Nomatic - I have first seen it with one manager travelling across the Europe. Found it a cool modular system. I was thinking about getting something from Manfrotto Manhattan Mover, which received a Red Dot Award, but might consider Nomatic too.
> 
> ...


That Manfrotto would be my top pick. Nice.


----------



## docsmith (Apr 20, 2021)

For whatever it is worth, I have the MacKinnon V1 bag. I have not had as many opportunities to use it as I would like, but it is a very good bag. Extremely comfortable. I am planning on using it as the bag I take on business trips and family functions as it looks good and can fit my work, camera gear, and a bit more.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 20, 2021)

ethermine said:


> Meh. I’ll stick with my Mountainsmith bags. They’ve yet to let me down with all the hell I’ve put them through.


I'd like too, but all the interesting ones are sold out, according to their website...


----------

